

How to plan an android app? - prakharmohan

Hey HN. What planning goes into a new android app when the idea has been finalised?<p>As a first time beginner, do you look at the libraries that one could use or start on whatever technology you know and sort out the challenges along the way?<p>Further, do you plan the releases and the features you want to include in the subsequent releases or that also happens on the basis of the need of the hour?
======
greenido
The short answer is that you must identify the minimally viable product first.
The way to reach this MVP is not easy, but you must do it in order to keep
focus and build the most important thing at the start.

As for libraries - You wish to avoid re-inventing the wheel (as it's not
moving you forward vis a vis your MVP). So invest time and research for
SDKs/Libs that can boost your productivity.

Other good rules to follow: 1\. Build a user testing focus group and see if
your ideas got a true connection with reality. You will learn A LOT from this.
2\. Plan for multiple releases - Don't try to do too much for the first
release. Iterate quickly and build your service/product in layers. 3\. Measure
and analyze your users' actions - It will give you a powerful tool to decide
what to do and how to improve your releases. 4\. Monetization plan -
[https://greenido.wordpress.com/2015/07/31/app-
monetization-c...](https://greenido.wordpress.com/2015/07/31/app-monetization-
course-startuptips/) (disclaimer: this is a course I've helped to build)

Good luck!

